# OS 9.1 + Cisco PCM 350 Series Wireless + WPA



## Total Konfuzion (Jul 4, 2008)

Here Goes Nothing!


I have said card and said OS.  I also have a Verzion AP that I encrypt using WPA.  Works great on all my semi-new windows boxes but not on this Powerbook G3 Wallstreet with this Cisco card.  As many of you know it can be interesting getting a non-airport G3 equipped with wireless, lol.

The cisco utility doesn't seem to have an option anywhere to connect to a WPA Access point even though the card states that it supports it.  So is this a limitation of the driver or of OS 9.1?  Anyone else have similiar experiences with this card?  Am I doing something wrong (because chances are I am) or is it just not going to work and am I going to have to set down my security to WEP 128Bit in order to get this PB to connect?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 4, 2008)

I believe that OS 9 only has support for WEP-enabled access points, not WPA.

We ran into this problem at work trying to get an OS 9 PowerBook to connect to a Linksys WRT54G with WPA protection.  Downgrading the encryption to WEP allowed it to connect.


----------

